# Christmas and Cain



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2009)

Well,
I am going to wear my feelings out on my sleeve again which might not be a good a thing. 

I am considering Abel, Cain, Adam, and Eve. I always struggle with poor Cain. He is definitely guilty. I also imagine that Adam and Eve felt this pain worse than anyone. Their son murdered thier son. I sometimes figure how far I have fallen in light of Cain. It is my fault and it is yet a very hurtful thing. Inclinations to do wrong and cover our sin are grievous. We are all guilty. I have never committed murder in my physical life. But I know I am guilty and have tears for for fear of what I could become. God is surely good to Israel. Even to King David who committed it by his command to have Uriah the Hittite murdered must have been plagued him with the guilt of Cain. I can't imagine it. Far worse is that we all would have been guilty to kill the Son of God. It is hard for me to contemplate this great sin. 

I am grateful for the death of Christ for my sin. Merry Christmas.


----------



## louis_jp (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, friend. Thanks be to God for our Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 25, 2009)

As much as we need hope, comfort, renewed relationships, joy and truth in our lives, the greatest need we have is for God to forgive our sins and bring us into fellowship with himself. Halleujah, for "today in the town of David a Savior has been born to you; he is Christ the Lord." ( Luke 2:11)


----------



## Herald (Dec 25, 2009)

Randy, lest we wallow in despair because of our great offense against the King of all the universe, let us remember that even our Lord said, "Do not let your heart be troubled." 

Rejoice! 

Merry Christmas.


----------

